# The Bengals are going to the Super Bowl



## spinal gas chamber (Jan 30, 2022)

What in the fuck. We are at apocalypse times.  I am ready to be Sneeded for eternity.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 30, 2022)

Will OP wear this if they win?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm READY FOR SOME SPORTBALL


----------



## The Skeptical Tomato X5 (Jan 30, 2022)

post yfw da bend goals win da superb owl


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jan 30, 2022)

The Bengals had gone twice in the past to the Super Bowl in 1982 and 1988 and lost both. Is third time the charm for the Bengals?


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 30, 2022)

What a fucking trip.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Jan 30, 2022)

Just 11 minutes of a Chief’s fan beating up a Bengal fan in GTA:SA. Enjoy.


----------



## Big Ruski (Jan 30, 2022)

I know The Browns feel some type of way since they dunked on them twice this season but didn't go to the playoffs.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 30, 2022)

*PLAY BALL*



*YEAH*


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jan 30, 2022)

It's a bit unreal isn't it?


----------



## X Prime (Jan 30, 2022)

Can someone explain why this is a big deal, exactly?

I mean this sincerely.


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Jan 30, 2022)

X Prime said:


> Can someone explain why this is a big deal, exactly?
> 
> I mean this sincerely.


It means the simulation had a buffer overflow.  Or maybe a SQL injection, idk which. But the world ia utterly and completely fucked.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 30, 2022)

X Prime said:


> Can someone explain why this is a big deal, exactly?
> 
> I mean this sincerely.


The worst team who sucks somehow won.


----------



## X Prime (Jan 30, 2022)

Is that it?

I'm not sure why this is a surprise in Clown World, exactly.


----------



## likeacrackado (Jan 30, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I'm READY FOR SOME SPORTBALL


People who say "sportsball" are worse than the cuckiest nigger ball fan.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 30, 2022)

When it comes to ball teams the reds and bengals maul them. They knock the socks off all teams on the green. Cincinnati is invincible, you know what i mean. Its Ohio's Maserati.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jan 30, 2022)

I likes to watch the boolyball.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 30, 2022)

Ethan Ralph lost money on this, which is the only reason I care.


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought this thread got yeeted since I put it in  happenings. The bengals in a super bowl I consider a happening lol


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 31, 2022)

DON'T MESS WITH FOOTBALL


----------

